# Help from any South Carolina folks!!



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That's down towards the coast. I'm not sure who is near that area, but hope they chime in soon.:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up.

Merlin's Mom is in South Carolina.

*Jealous1: Who should they contact? Should they email you?*


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am in York county SC. The drive from here to Charleston in 3 hours each way. I wouldn't be able to do the whole trip, but I would be happy to drive part of the way if I'm not working.

When is the transport?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Merlin's Mom - Sorry for not replying earlier - swamped at work and just taking a quick break and saw this. I'm not sure a definite transport has been set up - will do some checking and try to get back w/ you.

Merlin's Mom--just sent you a pm


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> Merlin's Mom - Sorry for not replying earlier - swamped at work and just taking a quick break and saw this. I'm not sure a definite transport has been set up - will do some checking and try to get back w/ you.
> 
> Merlin's Mom--just sent you a pm


Got it, thanks! I'll be working all weekend but will try to check in!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I have forwarded contact information to Merlin's Mom.


----------

